# Rabbit wormer



## Nevaeh (Sep 28, 2010)

So I've been thinking that it would be a good idea to start my rabbits on a wormer.. Do many of you worm your rabbits? I'm not sure what to use or where to get it but I have found these three so far : 

*Xeno 450 Spot-on&shy; *

*Panacur Rabbit*

*Verm-X Nuggets *

*Do any of you use these? Do they sell rabbit wormers in pet stores?? I once gave my sisters guinea pig ivermectin for mites when she first got him, and it worked wonderfully.. but I have read that ivermectin is bad for rabbits... I know from experience that worming horses is important, and also dogs as well as I give my dogs heartguard which has ivermectin in it.. so I had thought that rabbits must be able to get worms too, so here I am  I think this forum is wonderful, everyone is always so helpful  Thankyou  *


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Sep 29, 2010)

*Nevaeh wrote: *


> So I've been thinking that it would be a good idea to start my rabbits on a wormer.. Do many of you worm your rabbits? I'm not sure what to use or where to get it but I have found these three so far :
> 
> *Xeno 450 Spot-on&shy; *
> 
> ...


what symptoms of worms--is the rabbit exibiting.??--never-arbitrarily start a rabbit on any medication without a proper diagnosisby an exotic specialist--true the digestive tract of a rabbit is/does mostly resemble that of a horse,--one does not want to inject a problem,,-my rule of thumb is --it is best to error on the side of safety,..sincerely james waller http://www.medirabbit.com :big wink:


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 29, 2010)

Ivermectin is fine. Here's a site with safe anti-worm meds and dosing info:
http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Anti_parasitics/safe_antiworms.htm

Panacur is Fenbendazole

Some rabbit breeders do routinely worm their herds because they have less control over what they are exposed to, since the rabbits might be in a barn or shed that's more "outside" than "inside", and they have rabbits coming and going so often. Panacur or Ivermectin are typically used.

If you are going to use these, though, get a paste form that is made for goats, sheep, horses, etc.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 29, 2010)

If you just have a few house rabbits and they're not exhibiting any symptoms then I don't think a wormer would be necessary. I know that ivermectin is routinely used in rabbits so it should be safe, but I wouldn't do it unless I had a reason to suspect a problematic parasite infection.


----------



## AquaticRex (Oct 6, 2010)

horses and dogs all get the vaccine before they get it because they're outside a lot and you get worms from the grass (which horses eat and i know my dogs all tended to eat every now and then. same as cats). so unless your feeding your bunny fresh un-washed grass, i don't think you'll need it, though you should still always keep an eye just in case something slips by you.


----------

